# CA glue DIY accelerator



## Benelli6 (Aug 28, 2019)

Has anyone had experience with using baking soda mixed with water as an activator for finishing pens? I heard about this "hack" and am curious if it actually would work. Are there any downsides to it? If it works well would it be worth using instead of buying legit activator? 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## jttheclockman (Aug 28, 2019)

Benelli6 said:


> Has anyone had experience with using baking soda mixed with water as an activator for finishing pens? I heard about this "hack" and am curious if it actually would work. Are there any downsides to it? If it works well would it be worth using instead of buying legit activator?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


For your reading pleasure. Just do a search here and you will find anything pen related. Have fun.

https://www.penturners.org/threads/homemade-ca-accelerator.3570/


----------



## robutacion (Aug 28, 2019)

You have no idea what sort of "things" were suggested as a CA accelerator replacement and they all proven to be rubbish, a bit search or the issue will answer any questions.

Cheers
George


----------



## Woodchipper (Aug 28, 2019)

Too mch water, to me, would spoil the finish. I have a can of TB Accelerator that has lasted for ages. Just need a quick burst while the blank or piece is turning at the slowest speed for a couple of seconds.


----------



## leehljp (Aug 28, 2019)

Baking soda as an accelerator has been around for around 50+ years. It is used and works in places where visibility as as a finish is not necessary. The beauty of CA is i.e. clarity. Soda will introduce whiteness.

I first used baking soda as an accelerator back in the late '60s when building flying model balsa planes. It IS an accelerator but not helpful as a finish.

I will admit that I did not use water with the backing soda, just used soda directly to the CA and joints of balsa.


----------



## penicillin (Aug 29, 2019)

The simple answer to these questions is to try it out and see what happens. Write down the details, so you can repeat it again if you like the results. 

Put on your personal safety protection, put on the CA, stand back, and try the accelerator. See what happens. I guarantee that you will get fast and trustworthy answers, compared with posting the question and waiting for people to post their opinions. 

If you don't like the results, use the lathe to turn off the finish and try another accelerator. When you start to get close to the bushings, complete the pen. Try some more finishes on the next pen blank.


----------

